# efendim?



## Xander2024

Hello again,

could a native speaker please tell me if the word "efendim?" (Pardon? Sorry? Excuse me?) is used when asking a woman to repeat what she has said?


Thanks in advance.

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Rallino

Sure. _Efendi_ is a unisex word. After all, we say _hanımefendi_, for 'madame'. 
In the military or in the police department, as well, you would use _Evet, efendim_ _(Yes, Sir/Ma'am) _even if your superior were a woman.


----------



## Xander2024

Hmm, I was almost right in thinking that something like "hanım?" might be used. 

Yardımınız için çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Siavash2015

Dear all.
"efendim" is used when we don't  hear what someone has said and we want to him/her repeat it?
Can I use it when someone has said something and I couldn't understand because of my poor English and I want him/her to repeat it?


----------



## orchard

You can use the 'Efendim?' whenever you want to indicate that you haven't understood what he/she said and ask him/her to repeat. So, it's OK to use it in this context.​


----------



## Siavash2015

Teşekkürler


----------



## Muttaki

Yes if you can do the proper pronunciation of a question. Otherwise it will sound like you are going to tell something addressing your interlocutor as "My lord!".


----------

